# Vallighan



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

My 8 month old son has been prescribed vallighan for sleeping. He only sleeps for 45 mins a night and two 10 mins naps in the day. Could you please tell me dose this take a few days to work?? and dose it have any side affects? will he be OK taking it?

Last night was the first night i gave him it and he was still awake all night the only thing is he is very sleepy today.

Thank you for your help

Kelli


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Kelli,

Sorry to hear LO still not sleeping  I'm assuming you mean Vallergan syrup and that the GP or hospital have advised and prescribed this?

It should start to work pretty much straight away and the sleepiness today is a result of last nights dose. Sorry to hear that he still didn't sleep last night but there is no way really to tell whether he will sleep all night or just a bit longer than usual. You'll hopefully see an improvment tonight  

This drug isn't licensed for children under 2 but is often used under Doctors supervision in younger babies if needed. So it is ok for him to take as long as the GP/hospital are keeping an eye on him. The side effects are pretty extensive but the main ones tend to be minor and include dry mouth, stuffy nose and agitation (increased restlessness).

Hope this helps
Maz x


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Thank you for your quick reply

I don't want to give this to my son after reading about it.

He was sleeping 12 hours a night for quiet a while but he cut 4 top teeth all in the same week a few months ago. So i ended up giving him a dummy for bed and thats when it started. I think my son knows mummy will get up 10000000000000 a night if he cry and to put the dummy back in. Is there any thing you can recommend i do? i was thinking of taking the dummy away completely even through the day and doing controlled crying at night. Easier said than done i know. I worry that he is keeping the little boy awake from next door. I can here him telling his mum that my son is screaming and he cant sleep. So i feel that i have to get up to him to stop him crying. It also has my DD awake. But having no sleep is starting to really affect us all.

Any advice would really help me LOTS

Thank you Kelli


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Kelli,

Hope I didn't put you off the medicine   . It is okay to use if needed.

Sorry can't help with advise about the sleeping issues as we're having something similar. My LO won't settle herself without her dummy so I can be up anythign from 3-10 times a night   There are quite a few threads on the Parents board, Sleeping sub board with various suggestions on what to do with LOs that don't/won't sleep. Lots of different advice from trying controlled crying to pick up put down or shush pat. I think the trick is if you decide to try a technique then you have to stick to it and it can take about 3 days for them to 'learn' the new regime. Personally I haven't had the nerve to get rid of the dummy yet as I can't face the nights of constant crying that will go along with it. If Shae is upset during the night anyway then I'd probably try getting rid of the dummy as hopefully it can only get better   If he's goen 12 hours before then you know he can do it (Lily has NEVER gone longer than 6   and that's only happened 4 times in 7 months   )

Really hope things improve soon    
Maz x


----------

